# When CCTV visit my detailing shop...



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

One day, I got information from my friend Jason that CCTV want to visit my shop.
OMG, CCTV... :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
This is my great pleasure.

I open my shop only 3 years, did not expect this.
So, we are so tense, and plan how to greet the day.
I call PPG Taiwan for support, they prepare many materials for us.









Then, I request some cars from our customers, this is not easy job...









My friend help me to install some lights, it looks really nice! :thumb:









When the light shines in the car, it's so beautiful!

















We polish 12 show cars 48 hours continuous! :wall: 









Also change my signboard to new one.









Cleaning, cleaning and cleaning whole week, we stop all businese, only for preparing... :wall:
It's really a very hard work, I think no next time... 
I sleep very less in the week, just want to completed, and sleep one month...

Finally, the day comming :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho








Very beautiful presenter :thumb:

Their make-up artist to help me to do hairstyle. :speechles



























How to wash car? How to polish? How to coating? I really don't remeber what I talk about... 


























Finally, all completed, I took my wife to dinner.
I only think one thing : *What's happen?*


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

Good luck, hope it brings you mroe business?


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice one. Good see you are growing ..

CCTV is so important I think when having nice cars in, well any car to that matter..

I have bullet proof doors, anti ram raid posts, CCTV that I can view over the net and 3g which alerts me to any movement and 2 alarms, one that notifies me and one that notifies others ..


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

dooka said:


> Nice one. Good see you are growing ..
> 
> CCTV is so important I think when having nice cars in, well any car to that matter..
> 
> I have bullet proof doors, anti ram raid posts, CCTV that I can view over the net and 3g which alerts me to any movement and 2 alarms, one that notifies me and one that notifies others ..


does he not mean CCTV as in a news network/tv channel ?

confusing lol

But nice work regardless :thumb::thumb:


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

dooka said:


> Nice one. Good see you are growing ..
> 
> CCTV is so important I think when having nice cars in, well any car to that matter..
> 
> I have bullet proof doors, anti ram raid posts, CCTV that I can view over the net and 3g which alerts me to any movement and 2 alarms, one that notifies me and one that notifies others ..





gm8 said:


> does he not mean CCTV as in a news network/tv channel ?
> 
> confusing lol
> 
> But nice work regardless :thumb::thumb:


The program's name is "Top Fashion" :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Got you, my mistake..

Even better news then ..


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

cool!!

the presenter lady is gorgeous :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow the Presenter is stunning she could interview me anytime, well done, and i can't forget the cars some very stunning examples Frozen M3 and the Aventador for me please, hope this generates some new business for you , and i hope you got the presenters telephone number, if you did don't tell the wife


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

The next day, I drive tow truck whole day, return all car back ... :car:


















no more next time really....


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

Derekh929 said:


> Wow the Presenter is stunning she could interview me anytime, well done, and i can't forget the cars some very stunning examples Frozen M3 and the Aventador for me please, hope this generates some new business for you , and i hope you got the presenters telephone number, if you did don't tell the wife


My wife :


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

orion613719 said:


> My wife :


oh dear i'am i trouble and it was a typo:lol: all the best for the new year, to you and the Tiger:thumb:


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

dooka said:


> Got you, my mistake..
> 
> Even better news then ..


China Central Television (CCTV) :-D


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

thats ace !


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Awesome:thumb:


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

Derekh929 said:


> Wow the Presenter is stunning she could interview me anytime, well done, and i can't forget the cars some very stunning examples Frozen M3 and the Aventador for me please, hope this generates some new business for you , and i hope you got the presenters telephone number, if you did don't tell the wife


I thought that you will also like our car wash girl...


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

needs to visit orion i think :thumb:


----------



## blackjz (Dec 23, 2008)

that car wash girl looks awesome orion..would like to visit taiwan sometimes


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

monitor the car wash quality is my main job....


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome :thumb:


----------



## Simply Clean (Aug 20, 2011)

If you sack her, i could do with a wash girl :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

sorry....but one bucket and a cheap sponge

thought you were better than that:lol:

well done,now hopefully you will be more busy with the tv coverage

nice big work area


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

steve from wath said:


> sorry....but one bucket and a cheap sponge
> 
> thought you were better than that:lol:
> 
> ...


she was a show girl, no need to ask for too much


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Great set up you have there, cracking work , nice wash girl ... Any jobs going ? :buffer:


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

Buckweed said:


> Great set up you have there, cracking work , nice wash girl ... Any jobs going ? :buffer:


Welcome! lack of partners! :thumb:


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

I got the video


----------



## Mr.Mint (Nov 12, 2009)

Brilliant!!! Very popular show there and you will be a lot busier now!

Great Work!!!


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

Fantastic work. Also your English is excellent. 

Paul


----------



## tansel (Sep 26, 2010)

wohoooo that's some work pal :doublesho

I think you did handle the situation very well, like always :thumb:

By the way I imagined your look-a-like different in my mind 
Good hairstyle


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Congratulations. Great coverage.
Hope it brings more work your way.


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

Mr.Mint said:


> Brilliant!!! Very popular show there and you will be a lot busier now!
> 
> Great Work!!!





Mini One Cabrio said:


> Fantastic work. Also your English is excellent.
> 
> Paul





a_tansel said:


> wohoooo that's some work pal :doublesho
> 
> I think you did handle the situation very well, like always :thumb:
> 
> ...





quattrogmbh said:


> Congratulations. Great coverage.
> Hope it brings more work your way.


Thank you!

My English is really not good... 

To a_tansel: The hairstyle is made by them... :wall:


----------

